# Lake Mac - Saturday morning - A popper practice before Forst



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all,
Going to get some popper practice in around the shallows out from swansea on the eastern side of the lake. Launch at the swansea lake boat ramp around 6.30 if anyone wants to come along.










Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll be there. See you then.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry I didnt see it earlier, wouldve joined you. Good spot for bream poppering on them flats. Unfortunately its been raining a bit so I hope you got in a bit of a fish before it started.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Milhouse, tommorw is Saturday today is Friday the public Holiday has thrown you mate :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

good luck guys... cant make it unfortunately
shame as I was keen to give this lake a go...

saw a report on another site of a 52cm bream :shock: monster indeed !!


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

too


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> Milhouse, tommorw is Saturday today is Friday the public Holiday has thrown you mate :lol:


D'oh!! Glad you posted that, I was able to show up after all and meet the boys, good bunch of blokes, we caught a few littlies between us and I look forward to catch you all for a paddle and fish in the future.

Thanks guys.

Cheers,
Rodd.


----------

